# Will a new queen in a cage that died work for making a swarm lure?



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I have about 5 dead queens still in there cage and wanted to know if they would make for a good swarm lure tincture. I'm assuming I would soak them in a little ridding alcohol. Do I crush them up and how long do they need to soak for.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Those queens will work fine. Just add them to some rubbing alcohol and your good to go. It should be at full strength in a couple of days.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome! Glad to see something good come from them dieing. Are we talking a thimble full or like a 1/4 cup? Do I just let them soak?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I'd put them in 1/4 cup or so. They will last a long time and will serve you well.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

any time.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh! I have a couple more questions. How much do I use and how do I use it?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I just dip one end of a Q tip into the solution and the other in LGO and staple it to the underside of the telescopic cover above the entrance.
It helps to have old drawn comb in the hive to lure them into the hive once they swarm to it.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have only 2 queens in about an ounce or 2 of rubbing alcohol. Whole, not crushed. I dipped both ends of a q tip and then put the q tip just beyond the entrance in a bait hive I'd already had set up, it already had lgo and 1 frame old brood comb. 2 days later, a swarm moved in. The next day I found the q tip thrown out of the hive. I thought that was funny. Swarm is still there. It's my second back yard swarm this past week. One swarm on Tuesday, one on Thursday.


----------

